# ORNL Shelby



## Tin Falcon (Jan 19, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXvIMRklWiM[/ame]

Just way cool

http://www.3ders.org//articles/20150110-ornl-3d-printed-a-full-scale-shelby-cobra-replica-a-highlight-of-obama-visit.html
tin


----------

